# **Cloudy - Free-Floating Debris - Microbubbles - Aquarium**



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Holidays Everyone!!!, 

My tank's been running since the beginning of June this year. 

It's always been cloudy and filled with free-floating debris with the addition of micro-bubbles.

I have filter socks covering the water outputs in my sump and skimmer yet I haven't seen any noticeable improvements in water clarity.

I really need some suggestions on how to solve this!!!! I've had this issue for a while and it's getting frustrating to see every day!!!

I want water like all those tanks in the Marine Photography sub-section! The pics there are out of this world!!! The water is soooooo CLEAR.

Thanks Everyone!,
Vinoy


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Take a well lit picture of your sump and post it here. Take several of them in fact. Most especially, show us exactly where your skimmer output is aimed.


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Check the fittings on your return pump. I have the same return pump and had the same problem. It turned the pump was sucking air in at the inlet. I just wiped some silicon around the fitting and it worked perfectly.
Keith.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

well, I dont know what is your setup, so we cant tell.

Ill just go for the most obvious first. If you have microbubble, the return sump is picking up air somewhere.

the water in the sump should be at least 1 to 2 inches higher than the return pump. I know this happens to me when I get evaporation in the sump.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies everyone!,

Sorry for the late reply, I was remodeling my sump with more baffles last night.

Sorry for not posting more details about my setup. I'll get to posting pictures and listing some details about my set up soon so you guys can give suggestions.

Thanks again!,
Vinoy


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

I've posted pictures of the sump filtration system.

If anyone needs more details let me know.

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Vinoy, did you check the intake fitting on the pump? You can"t tell by looking at it , you need to seal it up really good. Keith


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Keith,

Where exactly should I check on the pump?

Is there any way to check for an air leak at the pump?

Thanks for the help,
Vinoy


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Definitely check the pump as suggested.

If that is not successful, consider adding a blue sponge at the bottom between your second and third baffle right before your return chamber. Placed more or less like this:










That means the water will have to pass through that sponge to get to the next chamber. The sponge should trap and should stop any microbubbles from getting into the return chamber.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply,

I just finished siliconing the pump inlet fitting, I think I did it where I was supposed to.

Hopefully Keith can clarify.

I will get a sponge and place it between the baffles as suggested. I'll keep you guys posted.

I would love to hear of any other possible causes if there are any!

Thanks again,
Vinoy


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Wipe the silicone around the fitting where it threads into the pump housing. Do the intake and the outlet. I have been running the same pump for about 11 years and I have had to do this a few times. Keith


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey All,

Sorry for the always giving late replies!

I've been busy modding the sump and adding coral in my tank.

So check out the sponges I added to the return chamber of my sump. I couldn't get it between the baffles (too narrow). So i boxed in the inlet of the pump.

I'v been closely observing my tank and it looks rather that the more annoying thing is that the water is cloudy itself and not as much the bubbles.

I'm not sure it's because of all the bubbles and debris making an illusion but I really need help and suggestions to go about fixing this!!! I'm trying a lot but nothing seems to work 

HELLP!!,

Vinoy


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Your pics don't show anything. Just saying.

-dan


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

deeznutz said:


> Your pics don't show anything. Just saying.
> 
> -dan


The pictures were for help with suggestions on how to improve the sump and filtration system.

The most recent pics were to show the improvements i made by implementing some of the suggestions people gave me. Such as the blue sponges in the final chamber.

If your thinking about that the sump is not showing any cloudiness, it's only my DT which is showing symptoms.

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

From the flow over the baffles, I might be inclined to say you're pushing too much water through the system so when water goes over the last baffle, it's causing too many bubbles to make it to the filter inlet. Can you throttle the return pump back a bit and see if that solves your problem?

Also, if it's cloudyness in the display tank, try adding a HOB filter stuffed full of filter floss for a few days. If it's fine particulate matter that you've got in the water column, the filter floss will get it out.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

ameekplec. said:


> From the flow over the baffles, I might be inclined to say you're pushing too much water through the system so when water goes over the last baffle, it's causing too many bubbles to make it to the filter inlet. Can you throttle the return pump back a bit and see if that solves your problem?
> 
> Also, if it's cloudiness in the display tank, try adding a HOB filter stuffed full of filter floss for a few days. If it's fine particulate matter that you've got in the water column, the filter floss will get it out.


Hey Eric,

Thanks for the reply. I've dialed down the flow of my pump and have made it so that the water flows through properly between each and every baffle. I'll keep it dialed down till tomorrow morning and see whether any of the bubbles have cleared up.

I didn't think of the putting in an HOB. I have so many in my garage, I'll put in one in my DT with the filter floss as you suggested and see how it goes.

Thanks again for the help!,
Vinoy


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Shut off your pumps for a few minutes and if the water is not cloudy then the bubbles are your only problem. If the tanks still looks cloudy then run some carbon. Amazing how quickly it clears up the water.


----------

